# DIY sound panel?



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey guys, since the tv room/ theatre has been finished I noticed a sound problem coming from the basement stairway. It is very echo e when talking and sounds are coming up and down the stairway kinda booming sounding. I checked out a local insulation warehouse and came across 1.5 thick x 24" x 48" x 6lb density. My question is the density of this good to make some sound panels for the stairway. I would like to make them but dont want to waste money if its not appropriate.:help:


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

They would be OK but something thicker would help more in the voice range and a bit lower. If you can, I'd try to get some 2" but a lower density (3lb) would be fine and might even save you some money for better performance.

Bryan


----------



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

You have been very helpfull during my build and like to say thanks for all the ideas:bigsmile:. So the lower the density # the better along with thickness right?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Not necessarily the lower the better on density. I was just saying that 3lb is sufficient for this application and would offset the cost of moving to a thicker 2" panel. The thickness is what will help determine how low they'll work.

Bryan


----------



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

Got it and I found the tech data of the mineral wool I am going to use.


----------



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

My installation design is make 3 panels on one side of the stairs higher on one side and lower on the other to stop (in my mind) the sound from bouncing off each side of the stair walls. Any good???


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Probably the best way to go. Don't need to kill both walls - just one side of a pair of parallel surfaces. Takes up less room in the stairwell too.

Don't forget the flat wall opposite the door at the top of the stairs.

Bryan


----------



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

Will do, found for about 50.bucks I can get 4 panels at 2" x 24" x 48" at 6lb or 41. bucks for the 3lb. I think I am going for the more density to match my thick head:rofl:


----------

